
HTTP status code 418 (I'm a teapot) - dutchbrit
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol
======
shakna
I wasn't aware of the RFC7168 and the other extensions, to allow for brewing
scenarios... And I'm quite tempted to use the protocol as proposed, with a
networked Arduino, to automate my own coffee machine.

    
    
        alias meeting
        `BREW ACCEPT-ADDITIONS: Whisky`

------
yummybear
Ugh, unreadable - all the implementation images listed in the article are of
teapots, even though being a teapot is defined as an error scenario.

~~~
jaclaz
Actually the error results from asking a teapot to brew coffe, in which case
it will reply "I am a teapot" and some servers provide the image of the teapot
to make it easier, if you like a text only error page, here it is:

[http://www.kurgan.org/](http://www.kurgan.org/)

